# Jeanne Hébuterne



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

Jeanne Hébuterne nasce a Parigi il 6 aprile del 1898 in una tipica famiglia cattolica piccolo-borghese: il padre, Achille, è capo contabile dei grandi magazzini Bon Marché, mentre la mamma Eudoxie è una brava e umile donna di casa. Completa la famiglia il fratello maggiore, André, anche lui pittore. 
Adolescente, Jeanne decide di iscriversi all'Accademie Colarossi, frequentando la quale diventerà parte integrante del variegato mondo degli artisti di Montparnasse, che la soprannominano Noix de coco, noce di cocco, a causa del forte contrasto fra le lunghe trecce castane ed il "pallore che non dava nemmeno l'idea della carne", come la descrive Lipchtz. Quando incontra Amedeo capisce di aver trovato l'amore della sua vita, ma un giovane artista squattrinato, ebreo, alcolista e malato di TBC non era propriamente l'uomo che i buoni coniugi Hébuterne avrebbero voluto per la propria bambina e quindi faranno di tutto per ostacolare l'unione. Fin quando la situazione familiare inizia a farsi davvero insopportabile e Jeanne, sfidando coraggiosamente i pregiudizi sociali, decide di andare a convivere con il suo uomo in una decadente abitazione in rue de la Grand Chaumière, un luogo che era così fatiscente da poter vedere il sole filtrare attraverso le crepe sulle pareti. 
Le cose cambiano all'inizio del 1918: Jeanne scopre di essere incinta e dietro le insistenze di Zborowski, Modigliani e la sua compagna si recano in Costa Azzurra nella speranza di un miglioramento della salute del pittore e di lasciarsi alle spalle i continui bombardamenti della capitale. La permanenza prima a Nizza e poi a Cagnes-sur-Mer ha però i suoi svantaggi, infatti Eudoxie Hébuterne segue la figlia, con la quale alloggia in una differente abitazione rispetto ad Amedeo. 
Il 29 novembre dello stesso anno, alla Maternité di Nizza Jeanne dà alla luce una bambina, cui sarà dato lo stesso nome della mamma. 
Il 31 maggio 1919 il pittore è di nuovo a Parigi, dove un mese dopo Jeanne, nuovamente incinta, lo raggiunge con la piccola. 
Ma le condizioni fisiche del pittore sono oramai allo stremo: alla forma tubercolare si aggiungono ripetuti attacchi di delirium tremens e infine una nefrite. Il 24 gennaio 1920 Modigliani muore all’Hôpital de la Charité. All’alba del giorno dopo, Jeanne, ormai prossima al parto, si toglie la vita gettandosi dal quinto piano della casa dei genitori. 
I coniugi Hébuterne si rifiutano di farla seppellire vicino ad Amedeo perché ancora convinti dell'inadeguatezza di quell'unione. Mentre il funerale di Modigliani si svolge alle due di pomeriggio del 27 gennaio, con una grande folla che segue il trasporto della salma dall'ospedale fino al cimitero Pére Lachaise, Jeanne sarà portata alle otto di mattina del giorno dopo al cimitero di Bagneux, nella maggiore discrezione possibile. 
Grazie alle insistenze del fratello di Amedeo, Giuseppe Emanuele che, rifugiatosi a Parigi nel '24 per sfuggire alle persecuzioni fasciste seguite all'omicidio di Matteotti, parlò coi coniugi Hébuterne, Jeanne riposa finalmente nel cimitero Pére Lachaise accanto all'uomo a cui ha donato la sua vita. 
La piccola Jeanne Modigliani dopo la tragica fine dei genitori sarà adottata dalla zia paterna Margherita, crescendo in Italia.


----------

